
That’s My Truth: Evidence for Involuntary Opinion Confirmation - nabla9
http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1948550618762300
======
nabla9
[https://digest.bps.org.uk/2018/04/20/our-brains-rapidly-
and-...](https://digest.bps.org.uk/2018/04/20/our-brains-rapidly-and-
automatically-process-opinions-we-agree-with-as-if-they-are-facts/)

